# Drilling Antler



## jrc (Feb 5, 2009)

Over the last 7 years I have drilled antler many different ways, some not so safe.  This is a safe and easy way to drill antler.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAEEaF8z2jM


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 5, 2009)

Yup-----that works for me


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow that is a heck of a lot easier than how I was doing it and you don't have to turn in round first.


----------



## SherryD (Feb 5, 2009)

Great tip..going to the shop right now.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 5, 2009)

Boy that looks easy, Jim!!!!

Will try it tonight, Thanks!!


----------



## Gagler (Feb 5, 2009)

Great tip...thanks for sharing!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty slick Jim.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 5, 2009)

Great tip. That one is filed in the memory banks for sure.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 5, 2009)

That made my day. Thanks, Jim, now I can go ahead and use the antler I have been afraid to drill. That is MUCH easier and safer than wrapping tape around oddly shaped pieces and mounting them in my chuck.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, that was a great tip, it almost looks too easy.


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 6, 2009)

Would this be easy to describe for people who only have dial-up and can't see utube?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Make a dimple in each end with the point of a knife where you want the drill bit to enter and exit.  Put the drill chuck and drill on the headstock side.  Hold the antler with a pair of pliers.  Put drill bit on one dimple, and bring the tailstock up to the other dimple.  Turn lathe on and push antler with tailstock.

If I missed anything, someone let me know.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 6, 2009)

I am on dail up also---it's a very short clip and only takes about 7 minutes to load way out here in the country.


----------



## jrc (Feb 6, 2009)

If I wrote it nobody could understand it.  I think if someone drilled antler often and have trouble doing it, I would think the video would be worth the wait.  If anyone would like to get photos and write the text and put it in the library.  It's OK with me.  I think it should be in the library.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 6, 2009)

That's pretty slick.. might solve some of the problems with going through the sides of a lot of my blanks because I'm not square at the start.  Thanks.


----------



## Skye (Feb 6, 2009)

I've found the hardest part is squaring up the ends on a bowed piece. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Chasper (Feb 6, 2009)

Last night I did some this way with the usual out of square ends, as long as the dimple on the bit end is big enough to get the bit started it will go through straight.  The bit doesn't wander off line the way it does with a drill press and an out of squre end.


----------



## JWS Penworks (Feb 6, 2009)

Jim,

Thanks for that tip!  Wish I had seen it 5 antler pieces ago 

John


----------



## tim self (Feb 6, 2009)

That is much simpler than using a vise.


----------



## gomeral (Feb 6, 2009)

Makes me wonder why it can't be adapted to other materials...


daniel


----------



## jrc (Feb 6, 2009)

It could. It would not drill acrylic very good.  I just posted how I drill wood blanks and I use the same Jig to drill acrylic blanks


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 6, 2009)

Easier than turning them round will try that with the next one.


----------



## chiptheshrink (Feb 6, 2009)

Where is the challenge in doing it this way? I no longer get to use my psychic powers to try and predict where my bit is going to exit!
But THANKS MUCH for a great tip anyway, I figure it's saving me about 50% of my antlers. 
chiptheshrink
Madison WI


----------

